# A Sorrowful Month



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2010)

_Marine Anthony Dean Hotine_ 21, from Alpha Company, 40 Commando Royal Marines, was killed in an explosion in the Sangin district of Helmand province on Wednesday 2 June 2010.


_Corporal Terry Webster_ 24 and _Lance Corporal Alan Cochran_ 23, both of 1st Battalion The Mercian Regiment (Cheshire), were killed as a result of an exchange of small arms fire with insurgents in the Nahr-e Saraj area of Helmand province on Friday 4 June 2010.


_Lance Bombardier Mark Chandler_ 32 (from Gloucestershire) from 3rd Regiment Royal Horse Artillery, attached to 4th Regiment Royal Artillery, serving as part of Combined Force Nad 'Ali, was killed in a small arms fire engagement on Tuesday 8 June 2010.

_Private Jonathan Michael Monk_ 25 (from London)  2nd Battalion The Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment, attached to 1st Battalion The Mercian Regiment, serving as part of Combined Force Nahr-e Saraj (North), was killed in an explosion in the Nahr-e Saraj district of Helmand province on Wednesday 9 June 2010. 

_Lance Corporal Andrew Breeze_ 31 (from Manchester) from B (Malta) Company, 1st Battalion The Mercian Regiment (Cheshire,) was killed in an explosion on 12 June 2010.

_Marine Steven James Birdsall_, 20 (from Warrington) from Bravo Company, 40 Commando Royal Marines, died in Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Birmingham, on 14 June 2010, as a result of a gunshot wound he suffered in Afghanistan.

_Corporal Taniela Tolevu Rogoiruwai_ 32 and _Kingsman Ponipate_ _Tagitaginimoce_ 29 from 1st Battalion The Duke of Lancaster's Regiment (1 LANCS), serving as part of Combined Force Nad'Ali, were killed in separate incidents in southern Afghanistan on Tuesday 15 June 2010. Both from Nausori Fiji.

_Trooper Ashley Smith_,21 (from York) from the Royal Dragoon Guards was killed in an explosion in Afghanistan on Friday 18 June 2010.





We will remember them :asian:


----------



## elder999 (Jun 19, 2010)

. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2010)

. :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jun 19, 2010)

. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorrow for the fallen, as they serve, ever faithful, under the banner of "Dieu et mon droit".

The colours you honour, fly in your names to remember your valour.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2010)

.


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2010)

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 20, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2010)

On Sunday morning, an as yet un-named Royal Marine died of his injuries in a Birmingham hospital. His death brings the total of service people killed while serving their country in Afghanstan to 300.
 Bear in mind we only have a total of all in the full time Armed Services of less than 200,000 people. There are currently about 95000 deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2010)

303 now

Monday http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...tions/MarinePaulWarrenKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Tuesday as yet unnamed Royal Marine 40 CDO RM

Wednesday as yet unnamed Royal Marine  40 CDO RM









We will remember them with pride and humbleness.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> On Sunday morning, an as yet un-named Royal Marine died of his injuries in a Birmingham hospital. His death brings the total of service people killed while serving their country in Afghanstan to 300.
> quote]
> 
> Marine Richard Hollington was 23 years old and lived near Petersfield, Hampshire.
> :asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yesterday 3 Mercians and 1 Yorks Regt.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2010)

20 deaths this month, all but the Royal Marines were from here in Catterick. 

21st June _Marine Paul Warren 40 CDORM_ age 23 from Lancashire

22nd June L/Cpl. _Michael Taylor 40 CDORM_ from Rhyle age 30

23rd June _Sgt Steven Darbyshire_ _40 CDORM_ fromWigan age 35
_C/Sgt Martyn Horton 1 Mercians_ age 34
_L/Cpl. David Ramsden Yorkshire Regt_. age 26
_Private Alex Isaac 1 Mercians_ age 20
_Private Douglas Halliday 1 Mercians_ age 20

26th June _Bombadier Stephen Gilbert 4th Regt Royal Artillery_ age 36

27th June _Cpl_. _Jamie Kirkpatrick Royal Engineers_, Bomb Disposal age 32

We *will* remember them.


----------

